# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Can Wearing A Wig Damage Your Hair?

## Janna

This patient received work poor work at a different clinic. The pluggy, unnatural look was so bad he wore a wig for years before deciding to get a repair. Some Wigs may cause further damage to the scalp. He underwent a resection along with 3 small sessions to repair his old work. The final pictures show his result after the 4 procedures.
We`re sharing this video to illustrate what may happen if you don`t research thoroughly.

----------

